# Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18343 Rc1



## manishjha18 (Dec 12, 2008)

New IE8 Build Available for Tech Beta Participants:

We are releasing the IE8 Partner Build to the IE8 Technical Beta for you to help us test and find issues. This build represents a preview of our progress and is best used to verify issues fixed since releasing Beta 2. While we believe it to be of adequate quality for you to use, is not as extensively tested as a milestone build, so it is not meant for the general public but only for testing purposes.

Both, Vista and XP installs are in English and 32bit only. Also, inside is a PDF file with more detailed info about what was added and fixed.

IE8 for Vista
*www.mediafire.com/?dyk11ymnuzy
IE8 for XP.
*www.mediafire.com/?zlmgg1vwmyv


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 12, 2008)

Mediafire???
Any authentic source?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Why MediaFire?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Ya man i want official link not user uploaded :-X


----------



## manishjha18 (Dec 13, 2008)

dude--its meant for mvp only--so i don't have direct link-i have tested the vista version..
i cant mention source--its not from a legal site


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 13, 2008)

Official download link: *connect.microsoft.com/IE/Downloads
You'll need to sign-in with your MVP credentials to access the files.

Change log:
- You can now hide the command bar (Toolbar with the Home, RSS, Print buttons, etc...). What use the browser will have without those buttons, I have no idea, but the option is there.
- The compatability view button can be hidden.
- Report a web page highlighter.
- Lots of customization available.
*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f18684d94a.png


----------

